# Feedback Ausgabe 05/2008



## Mayday21 (7. April 2008)

Ich glaube im Artikel über die 9800 GTX / GX2 ist euch ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen:
In der tabellarischen Übersicht schreibt ihr, daß nur die beiden Karten 9800 GTX / GX2 ein 3-Wege-SLI unterstützen, nicht aber die 8800 GTX und die 8800 Ultra. 
Im zugehörigen Artikel steht es dagegen dabei, und ich meine so sei es auch richtig.

Weiter bin ich noch nicht, kann also noch Kritik kommen ...


----------



## Player007 (7. April 2008)

Hab die Ausgabe 05/ 2008 gerade aus dem Briefkasten geholt. 
Erster Eindruck nach dem auspacken, es wurde wieder das billig wirkende Papier benutzt.

Nach dem ersten Durchblättern, fand ich die Ausgabe schon ma sehr gut, es wurden auch gute Themen ausgewählt.
Beim zweiten und genauren Durchlesen, habe ich doch einen Fehler entdeckt.
Auf Seite 47, oben in der Tabelle, bei dem 790i Chipsatz. Dort wurde bei dem unterstützten Speicher eine 3 vergessen ( es steht dort: DDR3-133, richtig: DDR3-1333).

Sonst habe ich bisher auch noch keine weiteren Fehler entdecken können.

Gruß


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (7. April 2008)

Also ich habe die Ausgabe auch heute bekomen und sie ist soweit ich bisehr lesen konnte sehr interessant.

Trotzdem ist mir ein kleiner Fehler aufgefallen...
Auf der seite 115 wo Ihr Fachbegriffe erklärt steht als Beispiel für die IP Adresse 192.123.456.789.(es ist doch prakrisch 123456789 zu tippen)

Meines Wissens nach baut die IP-Adresse aber auf 4bytes auf von denen jedes einen maximalen Wert von 255 annehmen kann (Ihr seit also 2 mal darüber...

mfg


----------



## 2000Miles (7. April 2008)

Mein Urteil fällt etwas zwiespältig aus:

Zum einen wieder Werbung, Werbung und nochmals Werbung. Außerdem sind viele der Bilder im Heft verpixelt oder zu dunkel (siehe die Bilder im Gehäusetest). Auf der Heft DVD ist ein Einblick in CrossfireX versprochen worden, dabei herausgekommen ist aber nur ein anderthalbminütiges Video, wo ein par mal auf die Karten gezoomt wurde.

Sehr gut hat mir aber der Retro-Rückblick gefallen, wie immer mit Witz und Charme kommentiert *zuHennerschiel*.


----------



## kmf (8. April 2008)

Neues Layout find ich ganz prima. 

Die Artikelmischung ist ziemlich ok, nur bissl durcheinander, hab ich das Empfinden. 

Ist es möglich, dass sich in der Übersichtstabelle 70 CPUs... ein paar Fehlerchen eingeschlichen haben? Oder ist es richtig, dass z.B. der C2D E8400 mit 3 GHz im 3DMark06 tatsächlich mehr als 1/3 Punkte mehr erreicht, als der C2D E8500 mit 3,17 Ghz? 

Wenn ich mir diese Tabelle von euch anschaue, bestätigt sich meine Vermutung.

Was halt sofort ins Auge springt, ist dieses Mal die Menge an Werbung. Liegts an dem dünnen Papier und die 162 Seiten müssen ja irgendwie vollzukriegen sein?


----------



## Pokerclock (10. April 2008)

Neues Layout 1a.

Ihr habt aber wieder das billige Papier genommen. Nicht nur, dass das Papier einen etwas unangenehmen Geruch hat, auch die Fotos verlieren an Kontrast, insbesondere bei dunkleren Bildinhalten.

Schaut euch mal selbst an. Genau. Die Fotos von euch im "Die Redakton"-Teil. Man erkennt kaum eure Haarstrukturen. Das Bild des Shanghai-Kerns auf Seite 117. Was soll man da bitte erkennen? Ich sehe nur Gelb, Orange und der Rest verschwindet im Einheits-Grün-Schwarz.

HTPV-Gehäuse Seite 44 das Aerocool M40. Man erkennt kaum die Laufwerkseinschübe, weil diese im Schwarz untergehen. Man könnte glatt glauben da wären keine, oder sie wären hinter einer Tür versteckt, wie beim Rogue nebendran.

Der Kontrast von hell-dunkel ist zwar besser als beim alten Papier, aber das egalisiert nicht das extreme "Verschlucken" von Abstufungen in dunklen Bereichen.

Außerdem ist das Papier nicht stabil. Für jemanden, der seine Hefte lagert und auch noch nach 5 Jahren lesen will bekommt da Angst auch nur einmal eine Seite etwas zu schnell umzublättern.


----------



## Storm99 (11. April 2008)

In der rubrik Fps-Killer ist euch scheinbar ein fehler unterlaufen oder mein rechner wird von heinzelmänchen beschleunigt denn bei der HD3850 im Referenzdesign soll CoD4 kaum spielbar und Anno1701 garnicht spielbar sein!
Mein system:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ (2*1MB Cache) @ 3000Mhz (wie der 6000+ der von euch verwendet wurde)
Asus M3A32 MVP Deluxe Wifi
2*1GB OCZ DDR2 800 XTC Crossfire Module @ DDR2 1000
Powercolor HD3850 256MB Referenztakt
und mehrere SATA2 Datenträger

So ich kann aber mit diesem System CoD4 in 1440x900 mit allem High und 8xAA und 8xAF bei 50Fps spielen 

und bei Anno 1701 sieht es ähnlich aus nur AF&AA hab ich dort ausgeschalten es läuft dann mit 35 Fps

zufor hatte ich beide spiele auch schon mit einem 4000+ (Einkern) 1GB ddr 400 und einem MSI RD480 Neo2 (erstes CF board von MSI) und der HD 3850 gespielt gut zwar mit weniger Details aber dennoch flüssig 
Also was ist da los??????????


----------



## killer89 (12. April 2008)

Meine DVD is kaputt ins Laufwerk gelegt, aber nix tut sich 
hab ne E-Mail geschickt, aber hier is noch nix angekommen... wie lange dauert das denn im Normalfall?
Ansonsten: gelungen, bis auf ein paar Fehler, die ich hier grad nich nennen kann.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (13. April 2008)

Ich muss etwas bemängeln: Ihr habt den neuesten Deutschland-PC getestet und für gut befunden. In der c´t (Ausgabe 8/2008) wird der PC gnadenlos auseinandergenommen mit folgendem Fazit: "[...] hastig unter kostendruck zusammengeschraubt [...] versteht Cool´n´Quiet nicht so recht [...], der Rechner verheizt zuviel Strom, die Lüfter sind zu laut, die Kartenleser schnarchlangsam.[...] die USB-Buchse zerbröselte beim ersten Einstecken der USb-Tastatur .
Das harte Urteil: auf keinen Fall kaufen!"

solche Tests verstehe ich bei euch nicht. An den Komplett-PCs, die ihr als Beispielrechner zusammenschraubt ist bei Intel alles in Butter, nur warum nehmt ihr nicht bei High-End den Phenom X4 9850?

weiteres folgt bei weiterem lesen...


----------



## Nunuhainz (13. April 2008)

Das aktuelle Heft finde ich interressanter als die nummer 04! 

Nur leider ist die Qualität der DVD echtn witz, frisch aus der Hülle sieht sie aus als ob sie 3 monate bei mir rumlag! die videos kann ich mir garnicht angucken.


----------



## killer89 (13. April 2008)

Nunuhainz schrieb:


> Das aktuelle Heft finde ich interressanter als die nummer 04!
> 
> Nur leider ist die Qualität der DVD echtn witz, frisch aus der Hülle sieht sie aus als ob sie 3 monate bei mir rumlag! die videos kann ich mir garnicht angucken.


ging mir ähnlich (wie oben bereits erwähnt)
hab auch ne E-Mail geschickt, weil die Reinigung ebenfalls keinen Erfolg gebracht hat... die Videos funzen, der Rest aber nich  *bis heute ist hier aber noch keine Antwort bzw. DVD angekommen... wie lange dauert denn sowas im Normalfall?*

Ach ja: ist es normal CoD4 erst ab 115 FPS für spielbar zu erklären??? (Test der GX2)


----------



## Kreisverkehr (14. April 2008)

naja, auf allem anderen Seiten war CoD4 auch schon ab 60 flüssig spielbar...


----------



## killer89 (14. April 2008)

gut, dann hab ich nen Fehler gefunden XD


----------



## Henner (15. April 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> *bis heute ist hier aber noch keine Antwort bzw. DVD angekommen... wie lange dauert denn sowas im Normalfall?*


An welche Adresse hast Du die Mail geschickt?


----------



## killer89 (15. April 2008)

die adresse, die hinten draufsteht auf der DVD-Hülle: computec@csj.de


----------



## Henner (15. April 2008)

Ja, die stimmt - ich bitte um noch ein paar Tage Geduld. Vielleicht kommt gar keine Antwort, sondern direkt eine neue DVD.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. April 2008)

Bei mir geht die DVD. Schön gemacht

So neben der Kritik wegen dem Test vom Deutschland-PC (vergessen hab ich, dass Leistung  von Phenom verschenkt wird durch eon uralt-müll-board), der etwas -für mich- komischen Beispiel-REchner-Zusammenstellung (S. 137) hab ich noch was verwirrendes gesichtet. 
Im Inhaltsverzeichnis steht unter der Rubrik "Praxis": "Heatspreader entfernen" 108. Bei eben jener Seite gehts aber "nur" ums HS-Schleifen.

Natürlich hat mir die Ausgabe gut gefallen, besonders interessant und hilfreich fand ich den SLI-Test/Crossfiretest ab seite 50. Daumen hoch.
Weiter is der Artikel mit den WLPs informativ.

Die Rubrik Wissen ist gut gelungen und ansonsten finde ich die Ausgabe sehr gut gelungen, bis auf ein paar Kritikpunkte.

Bleibt aber bei dem neuen Layout, außer vllt ein besseres Papier...

e:/ Die Bastelanleitungen usw. hätt ich fast vergessen: sehr gut gelungen!


----------



## xTc (15. April 2008)

Ersteinmal, eine klasse Ausgabe. Fand den Crossfire/SLI-Test interessant.

Weiterhin war der Gehäuse-Test sehr klasse. Gut fände ich es, wenn bei Test's stehen würde, wo man z.B. das Gehäuse kaufen kann.


Vielleicht sieht jemand vom Team ja diesen Betrag und kann mir sagen woher ich das GMC Noblesse AVC S-7 bekommen


Ansonsten weiter so!


----------



## HamburgerJungs (18. April 2008)

Hab mir zum ersten mal die Printausgabe geholt aus 3 Gründen :

- ich plane mal wieder ne Aufrüstung (bis auf HDD alles neu)
- möchte ich nach 13 Jahren "Leben mit dem Standardtakt" auch OCen 
(hab damals mit nem 386er angefangen)
- bin ich neugierig auf neue Hardware

Alles in allem eine gute Ausgabe.
Liest sich gut weg und die nächste wird allein schon wegen dem 64Bit Praxistest gekauft.

Der Gehäusetest war gut, hat aber leider noch nicht zu einer Kaufentscheidung geführt. Vielleicht kann der Lesertest des Lian Li P60 ja das Zünglein an der Waage sein.

Kombination aus Forum & Heft macht Spaß und enthält unheimlich viele Praxistests.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## kmf (22. April 2008)

Egal, auch wenns hier nicht reinpasst - den ehemaligen Volontären ein big Gratz for Redakteur.  

/edit hab's halt ned mitbekommen...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (22. April 2008)

ach, was ich noch anmerken wollte: Beim SLI-Test hat mir was wichtiges gefehlt: wie der 750i mit 2 8800GTX umgeht. DAS zeigt die Leistung(sschwächen) des Chipsatzes auf..


----------



## moonrail (22. April 2008)

Ich finde die Ausgabe auch gelungen und besser als die 04/2008. Das neue Layout ist besser, nur das Papier ist etwas zu dünn.

Beim Inhalt ist viel Interessantes dabei, wie z.B. das Schleifen des Prozessors und der SLI-Crossfire Artikel.
Aber: Ihr gebt in der Kompatiblitätstabelle bei der Gehäuse Marktübersicht an, dass der TR IFX-14 in das A+ El Diablo passt, ohne Einschränkungen. Hat aber nicht _schneiderbernd_ den Seitenlüfter dafür ausbauen müssen? Das wäre demnach mit Einschränkung, oder habt ihr das irgendwo angegeben? Ich finde nichts.
Ansonsten 
Weiter so!


----------



## HamburgerJungs (27. April 2008)

ich such seit ner Weile mal eine Aufschlüsselung was die einzelnen Ausgabe (DVD, Extreme, Extended ...) so unterscheidet im detail

bin auf PCGH mal zum Testen jetzt seit letzter Ausgabe, fand die Auswahl aber doch recht verwirrend. (hab dann zum Magazin gegriffen)

Kann mir das einer mal kurz erläutern oder nen Thread verlinken?

Danke und Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Lee (28. April 2008)

Die DVD Ausgabe, ist das PCGH Heft mit DVD ohne besondere Extras wie bei der Extended bei der wiederum noch 34 Seiten mehr dabei sind, die sich auf ein bestimmtes Thema spezialisieren (z.B. HTPCs, Problemsuche am PC...). 
Die PCGHextreme ist ein anderes Heft, dass sich mehr auf Overclocking, Cooling (auch extrem cooling) bezieht.

Ergo: PCGH DVD= PCGH Heft mit DVD
        PCHH Extented= PCGH Heft+DVD+Extended Teil
        PCGH extreme= Eigenes Heft mit DVD


Ansonsten haben mir alle Themen in dieser Ausgabe gefallen. Besonders die Videos sind genial. Lediglich das Papier ist zu dünn.


----------



## Wassercpu (28. April 2008)

Könnt ihr nicht mall alle am Markt befindlichen Mobile Grakas vergleichen ...?

Hi, interessiere mich grade für Laptops und klar zocken sollte mann damit können und neine Crysis brauch nicht drauf laufen aber sonst sollte so der standart in mittelklasse Grafiklaufen...

Ich schau mir so die Laps im angebot an und stelle fest das ich eigentlich keine genaue forstellung davon habe was die Mobile Grakas können ok ne 8600gt is minimum aber was kann die und was kann ne 8700 gt besser oder gs  oder gm?

Könnt ihr nicht mall alle am Markt befindlichen Mobile Grakas vergleichen ...?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Mai 2008)

kmf schrieb:


> Ist es möglich, dass sich in der Übersichtstabelle 70 CPUs... ein paar Fehlerchen eingeschlichen haben? Oder ist es richtig, dass z.B. der C2D E8400 mit 3 GHz im 3DMark06 tatsächlich mehr als 1/3 Punkte mehr erreicht, als der C2D E8500 mit 3,17 Ghz?



Da gab's in der Tat einen Bug. Die _Anno 1701_-Werte sind alle korrekt (danach ist die ganze Grafik ausgerichtet), ab Seite zwei hat's aber diverse 3DMark-Scores durcheinander geworfen. Schuld ist eine Kombination aus der exzellenten Excel-Datensortierung plus Produktionsstress ohne Lupenkorrektur. Die Werte sind alle richtig  aber oft an falscher Stelle. Die fehlerbereinigte zweite Seite hängt diesem Posting an. 

MfG,
Raff


----------

